# CD-Image von einem USB-stick insallieren



## digga (26 März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde interessieren, ob man ein vorhandenes CD-Image auf einen USB-Stick kopieren kann, und dann von selbigem installieren, ohne vorher eine CD zu brennen.

Ich möchte zum Beispiel eine Software von der ich ein Image habe vom USB-stick installieren, ohne eine CD dafür brennen zu müssen.

Würde in einigen Fällen das Herumschleppen von CD`s mindern.

Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen?

Danke

mfg

digga


----------



## zotos (26 März 2010)

Geht meines Wissens nach nur mit Zusatzsoftware.

z.B. "alcohol 120" oder "daemon tools lite"


----------



## Perfektionist (26 März 2010)

von "normaler" Software braucht man normalerweise kein CD-Image zu ziehen. Da reicht es, einfach den Inhalt der CD in ein Unterverzeichnis zu ziehen. Ansonsten halt Nero Imagedrive oder was es sonst noch so gibt ...

... und die paar Cent für einen Rohling sind ja nun wirklich auch nicht die Welt 

Tschuldigung, das Rumschleppen minimieren ...

Also, Erfahrung hab ich mit Nero - klappt ganz gut. Allerdings muss ich meist nicht Installationsdisketten mit mir rumschleppen (es sei denn, dass ich Raubkopien verteile).


----------



## diabolo150973 (28 März 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...es sei denn, dass ich Raubkopien verteile...




Raubkopien auf USB-Sticks verteilen stelle ich mir sehr teuer vor...


----------



## Perfektionist (30 März 2010)

unter "Raubkopie verteilen" verstand ich in dem Moment eher das Installieren einer unlizensierten Kopie auf einen fremden Zielrechner ohne diese Installation anschliessend wieder zu entfernen.


----------



## mkoenig (26 April 2010)

ISO-Dateien von einem USB-Medium starten geht mit dem ISOBooter vom 
COM Magazin.

http://www.com-magazin.de/aktuell/updates-zum-heft.html

Müsstest dich allerdings mal in das teil einarbeiten um es anzupassen.


----------

